# Reminder NW Houston Woodoworkers meeting 9-11-18



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Monthly Meeting of Northwest Houston Woodworkers Group will be

Tuesday Evening, Sept. 11 at 6:30 p.m.

Spring Creek BBQ at 4220 FM 1960

Nothing special on the agenda so plenty of time for open discussion.

Have any â€œhow toâ€ questions? Iâ€™m sure someone will be able to offer advice.

Looking for tools? Maybe someone has a few extras for sale.

Got something you want to show? Bring it along.

Advice you want to share? Let us all in on it.

Suppliers you like? We all need to know where to find stuff.


Let me know if you think you can be there. Iâ€™ll set up a table.
Ken


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

*NW Wodworkers Meeting*

Are there anymore meetings planned?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes. Every second Tuesday of each month. Same BBQ place. Now at 6:30 pm or come when you can.


----------

